# HyoMax SR



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone taken this medication? How did you react to it? Also Levsinex timecaps? I'm thinking these will be the substitutes for my generic Levbid that has been discontinued.


----------



## stanford (Apr 6, 2009)

I too am curious about this as an alternative. I have read that it doesn't work as well, and I've never really used hyoscyamine as a daily treatment, just on an as-needed basis.The extended seems like taking Tylenol before my head hurts.


----------

